
Apple to provide iPhones with ssh, root shell & debugger to security researchers - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/8/20756629/apple-iphone-security-research-device-program-vulnerabilities
======
groundlogic
They all probably had all of this already, via informal (jailbreak) means.
Perhaps except the debugger... does anyone know what would add?

